# Mateo's Love Affair with Mud: Part 2 (Video)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So my dog channeled his inner piggy today... hwell:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL "fun's over baby"
Mateo is so cute!

What do you do on mud days? I cant imagine putting him in a bathtub haha


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Ugh! He sure looks like he was having fun! Well, at least he doesn't have long hair!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

liquid said:


> LOL "fun's over baby"
> Mateo is so cute!
> 
> What do you do on mud days? I cant imagine putting him in a bathtub haha


I was lucky-- just behind this area was a cafe with an outdoor area where the grounds keepers store their equipment. I spotted a hose and asked one of the workers if I could use it. He was reluctant at first, saying, "Well, the problem is, if I let one person use it, I have to let everybody use it...". I showed him Mateo and explained that we have kind of an emergency situation here. Ha! He agreed, and let me hose down my little piglet. 

BTW, I had to tie him to a bench in order for me to spray him. He was not happy...but you know, if you play, you pay...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Some stills from his fun---


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

First of all, I'm glad that wasn't my mess to hose down. Second of all, his face is seriously, ridiculously, one of the cutest things I've ever seen. There would have been no telling him he couldn't wallow in the waaaaayyy too tiny mud hole because of this cuteness. And thirdly, I can't tell you how much I  your dog.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> First of all, I'm glad that wasn't my mess to hose down. Second of all, his face is seriously, ridiculously, one of the cutest things I've ever seen. There would have been no telling him he couldn't wallow in the waaaaayyy too tiny mud hole because of this cuteness. And thirdly, I can't tell you how much I  your dog.


Ha-, yeah, well... I didn't even realize he was IN the mud hole, because I was about 20 feet away talking with a friend. Out of the corner of my eye I saw him lying down- he had just finished running a bit so I thought he was taking a break. Until I saw all these people standing around in a circle and taking pictures of my muddy boy with their smart phones...

Thank you for the love... and with Mateo it really is all about the face...


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG ... Look at the face!! What do you mean, fun's over? He was just getting started. I really want to give him a big ole hug, mud and all :smile:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

While watching, before reading all the comments, I thought to myself, "Wow. That's alot of dog to bathe."


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

And I love how happy he looks.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> OMG ... Look at the face!! What do you mean, fun's over? He was just getting started. I really want to give him a big ole hug, mud and all :smile:


Ha! Well, now you are channeling my dog, lol. I know he just wanted the mud hole to be bigger...and was working to make that happen. :twitch:

The hugs came later...after the hosing down, after the towel drying....after he was civilized once again. :smile:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Neeko said:


> And I love how happy he looks.


Mateo would be happiest if:

~ I would cut a patch of grass and keep it in the apt. for him to roll around on;

~ I could provide him with his own personal mud hole, also in the apt., for him to slide around in....

Neeko-- something tells me your dogs have more sense, and would not be the mud-loving dogs mine is...lol.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA! too cute! he sure is lovin that itty bitty mudd puddle!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

His smile is from ear to ear! He is as happy as a pig in mud!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I like the part when you said "I have kinda an emergency!" I just wish I could have seen the guys face! Not sure if he was taken aback at the mud, or just the size of Mateo! Either way it worked to your advantage!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

fun's over baby....a few minutes too late?

however do you wash him? LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> fun's over baby....a few minutes too late?
> 
> however do you wash him? LOL


Ha!-- I have had people say "Fun's over? He was just getting started...".

Yeah, about the bathing thing. Um, it doesn't happen at my place, not since he was a 30-40 pound pup. My bathtub is too small. So, he gets hosed down during mud emergencies, or just rinsed off when it rains. And there's swimming; and wading in the occasional public fountain... 

If and when he ever needs a proper bath, I will walk him to the nearest grooming station and hand him over. But, truly, his coat gleams when just toweled off after a good walk in the rain.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You know, women pay hundreds of dollars for what he is doing for free. He is rejuvenating his paws, his skin...LOL

I am sure it felt wonderful too.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Laugh Out Loud! I love it! 
He just wants to get some fun in before his surgery!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome photo/video! lol.

Was this the dog park? It looks nice and spacey.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> Awesome photo/video! lol.
> 
> Was this the dog park? It looks nice and spacey.


This was in Central Park, an enormous park (843 acres) that is about 9 blocks from where I live in NYC. Dogs are allowed off-leash before 9 am, so it's really nice!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's as if he looked at you, felt the mud, decided that no matter what you felt about mud, he was going to roll in it, come hell or high mud. 

maybe i'm humanising him too much, but i swear there was a glint in his eye when he came to a deliberate decision.

oh, how i love this dog. 

surgery still set for tomorrow?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my what a mess, I would have wanted to kill him if it was mine. But he's just to cute to get mad at.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG. LOL. That dog would be walking home if it was me!!

Totally use that last mud shot for the bloopers photo!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> it's as if he looked at you, felt the mud, decided that no matter what you felt about mud, he was going to roll in it, come hell or high mud.
> 
> maybe i'm humanising him too much, but i swear there was a glint in his eye when he came to a deliberate decision.
> 
> ...


This is the strange thing: my last dog, Luke, did almost the exact same thing (at about the same age.) There was a huge after-rain mud puddle in the middle of a ball field where the dogs were playing. I started to walk out of the field calling to him over my shoulder thinking, like he always had, that he would just come running. I was late for work, and he was coming with me... Finally, I looked back and saw him look right at me, look at the yellow, sandy, muddy puddle, look back at me...and, well, you can guess which he chose...He dove into that mess with pure abandon.

Yeah, I was pissed then---mostly because we were late, and I didn't have time to clean him off. So into the car he went, with just a quick towel-off...

Maybe it's an adolescent thing?! You saw the glint. The glint of defiance. The glint of...pure abandonment to the pleasures of the flesh, owner be damned!

P.S.: His surgery is scheduled for Wednesday am. Good thoughts!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Caty M said:


> OMG. LOL. That dog would be walking home if it was me!!
> 
> Totally use that last mud shot for the bloopers photo!!!


Hmmmm. Already put in a really freaky shot of Mateo on a full-out run as a pup...

Well, let's just face facts: Mateo's life is just full of bloopers, LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so adorable!

Just loves that mud


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it !!!


----------

